# Found some open water...



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Had a great day fishing today. I was the only one crazy enough to be out today, but boy was it worth it. I hooked into 7 and landed 6. 1 spit the hook as I was trying to get him up onto the ice. I am still using Berkely Vanish 6lb as my main line and am having no problems. If any one could tell me how to get the pictures from my cell phone onto here I will post pictures. One of the males I landed was 32" and had to be 12-14 lbs. I have some good pictures but don't know how to get them up here.

Thanks!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations on a fine day of fishin'. What were you using?


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Phineous said:


> If any one could tell me how to get the pictures from my cell phone onto here I will post pictures. One of the males I landed was 32" and had to be 12-14 lbs. I have some good pictures but don't know how to get them up here.
> 
> Thanks!


Email your photos from cell to your own PC. Begin your message on OGF and scroll down to manage attachments. Click browse, go to your desktop, and select your photo. Congrats again!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I am going to try getting these pictures up. I was using pink egg sacs that I tied up, 4' under a float with split shots spread out all the way down to within 8" of the hook. Thanks for the help on the pictures, I hope I am doing this right. Some people walking through the park stopped to watch me land the bigger one, so they took a picture for me. They couldn't believe how much fight that fish had in it. All fish were released.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice fish man! caught a couple fish today too, and couldn't believe the fight they had in them! They sure didn't know it was freezing out!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice Fish!

I was out on Saturday and found some open water too. Left the fly rod at home and tried some spawn sacs. No fish but I enjoyed a few hours of peace and solitude.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Phineous J strikes again. I bet those people walkin by were jockin you pretty hard. nice fish. the george's are lovin it.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Man this gets me fired up. I just wish I could handle the cold better. I just can't stay warm enough to go out in this cold to fish anymore. By the time I get to where I want to fish I'm too cold to fish very long. Had some heart issues in the late 90's which has slowed circulation to the far extremities as well as the the blood thinners. So unless its in the upper 40's I just have to watch your post and dream.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I am hoping that there is some fishable water over the holiday weekend. Those fish were hungry yesterday! All pink egg sacs, no takers on yellow sacs.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice fish!!! I found some open water too!!! In my bathtub! LOL again nice catch.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice ones!

-KSU


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Drove over the Cuyahoga today - No ice, level is coming down to fishable.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Great job gettin it done! Cool pics too, except for the hat. Man thats an ugly hat .


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Great fish, report and pics ! 

Good to see you found some open water - and all I thought you could do was play shortstop!!....stop by the press box next summer to share more on your steelhead trips with "Statman"


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats a real nice fish. 
In these cold temps leaving a fish on the ice for that long, is pretty much death for that fish. The eyes and gills will freeze. 90% chance thats a dead fish.

Not to be mean, but leaving a fish on the ice and out of the water for that long, your better off keeping that fish.

Matt


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

About that fish on the ice....C'mon man. Save it for someone else bro. I am on here to give a report to those who would like to hear it. I certainly did not ask for a biology lesson. That's crazy that I didn't see you hiding somewhere watching how long that fish was on the ice. What a joke! Everyone else, thanks, but this guy has got to be kidding me.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Albionsteelheader, my shortstop playing days are long gone! Too many tournaments out of town, not enough time left for fishing(or the wife). You have me racking my brains, are you doing the stats in Maple Hts.?


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

look at that 2nd pick, covered with snow/ice, your going to tell me thats good for the fish.
No use letting the fish go if its going to die.
Do some research on the effects on the fish.
I know your bragging about your catch, but your killing the fish and bragging about letting it go.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

There is always "that guy". Ssiiigggghhhhh


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Please don't start this crap. I don't post too much, and I would hate for this to get locked down. I was fighting the fish, a group of three people by chance walked up as I was catching the fish. I got it up out of the water, before I took the hook out of it's mouth, I snapped a quick photo with my phone(5 seconds and ticking), one of the nice people(who were more excited than I was) asked if I would like him to get a picture, I said sure, snap(20 seconds) hook out fish gone. Not that I owe you this explanation, but I want everyone else to know that I am not some butcher with these fish. Please take this elsewhere, I am not interested in your opinion. Phil, I hear you. Sorry, but people like this don't make any sense to me.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

let em hate. Really though, is a beautiful winter fish. Thick too


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish glad u found some water to fish. Congrats


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish! Good job on finding some fishable water and landing a pig too!

And for the record, you don't owe an explanation to anyone! I appreciate the report and the pics! Welcome to the site and keep those reports coming!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

This is what PMs are for guys. If you have a problem with how someone treats their fish then send them a PM. Please, if you have to say something negative to someone do it in a PM! I'm tired of reading the negativity! Cutting people down publicly on the thread is not only impolite but can turn people off from this forum.

Phineous, great job buddy! I've met you before and I know that you would have taken great care of your fish.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey mkormos23 - What's the survival rate for those steelies you 
pull up when trolling the lake?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, I'm debating just going up and camping for a week to look for open water!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

mkormos23 said:


> Thats a real nice fish.
> In these cold temps leaving a fish on the ice for that long, is pretty much death for that fish. The eyes and gills will freeze. 90% chance thats a dead fish.
> 
> Not to be mean, but leaving a fish on the ice and out of the water for that long, your better off keeping that fish.
> ...


How long? How do you know how long they were on the ice/snow? And where are the facts that support what you say? Probably from what some other ignorant purist said somewhere in another forum I bet.

I'm not even gonna to go thru all the reasons that debunk your theory there, its just not worth it. Just get some facts before blurting out ignorant comments.

Phineous: That second fish is a hog....you released them by choice which is fine and dandy, but even if you would have kept them...keep in mind, they were already replaced a few years ago! Good goin'.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> How long? How do you know how long they were on the ice/snow? And where are the facts that support what you say? Probably from what some other ignorant purist said somewhere in another forum I bet.
> 
> I'm not even gonna to go thru all the reasons that debunk your theory there, its just not worth it. Just get some facts before blurting out ignorant comments.


There's a thread over on Salmon Crazy that has emails from three Drs. from various animal-related fields. They agreed that light tackle fishing and the prolonged battles contribute more to trout mortality than a minute or two on the ice and snow. They unanimously agreed that trout are hearty and resilient cold water species. It's a longer read but interesting nevertheless.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've jumped out of our hot tub and rolled on the snow and ice.
It didn't kill me.




Alcohol may have been involved. . .


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> There's a thread over on Salmon Crazy that has emails from three Drs. from various animal-related fields. They agreed that light tackle fishing and the prolonged battles contribute more to trout mortality than a minute or two on the ice and snow. They unanimously agreed that trout are hearty and resilient cold water species. It's a longer read but interesting nevertheless.


Thanks for the find Steve....

mkormos23,,,,, check your pm's!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Phrases such as below come to mind...

1. Now back to our regularly scheduled broadcast...

2. BAM!!!

3. Put that in your pipe and smoke it...

Once again, nice fish! 

Thanks Goby for the facts. 
:bananalama:


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone know where you can get a portable steelhead defibrillator or how to perform CPR on a fish? Seeing as how upset some people get about the handling of these fish, I think I will be giving all steelhead I catch in the future a quick shock or a few quick breaths and chest compressions before releasing them back into the river, just to be safe.

Nice fish btw. Congrats.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

rsm, go ahead and give mouth to mouth to a steelie. Just don't to it to a pike! haha


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Absolutely not a biologist, but here's my take based on experience.

Truthfully, steelhead are much more resilient in winter and freezing waters than they are in warmer water and weather. Yes, there has been shown some negative effects of fish out of water at extremely low ambient temperatures for prolong periods, but it's silly to assume that a steelhead out of water for a few minutes in winter is a dead steelhead.

In winter, a steelheads metabolism slows to a crawl. It's very unlikely a steelhead is going to die from being out of the water for a couple minutes in the winter. Also, winter is one of the rare times a fish that's been gut or gill hooked may actually survive and it's simply due to slower metabolism. Through thousands of hours on the streams in everything from 75 deg f water to subcooled winter water, IMO there's always better odds of fish mortality when water tempsand ambient temps are warmer.

Any fish in the winter are typically well earned. 

Nice fish.

C510I


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Absolutely not a biologist, but here's my take based on experience.
> 
> Truthfully, steelhead are much more resilient in winter and freezing waters than they are in warmer water and weather. Yes, there has been shown some negative effects of fish out of water at extremely low ambient temperatures for prolong periods, but it's silly to assume that a steelhead out of water for a few minutes in winter is a dead steelhead.
> 
> ...



2nd that....I just had to get in now............you have to consider.....what can the MAX water temp be right now? 32-33 degrees...ok...so you catch a fish out of that water and put it on the "ice"...the ice can be anywhere from lets say 30-32 degrees...thats a couple degree temp. change...how much can that harm the fish? they are a coldwater fish ANYWAY!! leaving it on the ice for just a few seconds cant hurt the fish that much....as opposed to holding it in the gills or something different...i.e. warmer water.......everyone has there own thought!! just my 2 cents......

AND Phineous nothing against you!! nice fish.....ignore people....................s.f.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Man, I thought I was just giving a report that there were some fish biting, but I guess I stirred up a hornets nest! Thanks for everybody's support. This has been a great place for me to get some really valuable info on learning about steelhead fishing. I usually just read other peoples posts, but for a change I decided to put a few pictures on. For the record, the entire side of the river was ice, where else would you put the fish? I had to get my gloves off, take the hook out and release it. I am certainly not going to do all of this in the water when it is 20 degrees out. Thanks again, and rsm, this weekend we should get some more of the big ones!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Simple truth is no matter what you do will hurt because nothing will go to waste in nature. Look at salmond runs every year and what there deaths do to feed the eco system. Something always wins when there is a lost in nature.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Creekcrawler;
That is one weird feeling from hot tub to snow and then back in hot tub. Make you feel like your in a 
glass of ginger ale. 

Phineous;
Nice pics,good luck in future with steelies. AND there are ALWAYS some people on here that like to be negitive. Don't pay them any mind.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

This is exactly why there are fewer and fewer reports on here... too many people feel that they have to bash anyone that has a different thought on the report ...most people enjoy the sport for the sport of it not to come on here and be bashed for the way things are handled.. Lets get a grip people the sport fishing has many approaches as to how to catch them , fight them and if one chooses how to release them. 
It seems that first reports on here are almost looked at as a fisrt chance to bash the one who writes it. It happened to me and I see it so often happening to others.
All I can say is get a life BASHERS,,, there is more to life than waiting to jump on the person that dosen't do things exactly the way YOU think it shoud be done.......By the way nice catch on the open water.....
*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL*


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> There's a thread over on Salmon Crazy that has emails from three Drs. from various animal-related fields. They agreed that light tackle fishing and the prolonged battles contribute more to trout mortality than a minute or two on the ice and snow. They unanimously agreed that trout are hearty and resilient cold water species. It's a longer read but interesting nevertheless.


Yup, I read that.



> Anyone know where you can get a portable steelhead defibrillator or how to perform CPR on a fish? Seeing as how upset some people get about the handling of these fish, I think I be giving all steelhead I catch in the future a quick shock or a few quick breaths and chest compressions before releasing them back into the river, just to be safe.


funny stuff right there....lol Not entirely obsurd to some though, I bet...You may actually see them defibulators hangin' along Elk someday soon for the extremist purists. My theory has always been, if you feel you're hurting fish so much...QUIT!!!!!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE LIKE!


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Catch-and-Release Guidelines
Curtis Wagner and Scott Hale, Fisheries Management, Ohio Division of Wildlife


Catch-and-release fishing has dramatically increased during the past 30 years. This trend has largely resulted from growth in popularity of competitive fishing tournaments, promotion by sportfishing organizations, and an increase in knowledge about the potential benefits of catch-and-release fishing by anglers and natural resource agencies. The ODNR, Division of Wildlife believes that, used appropriately, catch-and-release fishing can be an important fisheries conservation tool. In fact, the Division often relies on regulations that require release of specific sizes or restricts the total numbers of fish that can be kept to improve fishing. 


*Careful Release Practices are Important
A recent review of over 200 scientific studies indicates that survival of released sportfish averages 82%, yet under certain situations can decrease to nearly 25%! So, as anglers, what can we do to increase the chance for released fish to be caught again? The answer is not as straight-forward as you might think because factors and practices influencing successful catch-and-release fishing are complicated*.


Attention to Details Can Improve Success

For catch-and-release fishing to succeed, released fish must not only swim away, but be able to resume normal physiological functions such as swimming, feeding, and growing. Therefore, both initial mortality and delayed mortality must be considered. Initial mortality typically occurs when a fish is hooked in a way that damages sensitive tissues such as the gills or gullet and results in severe bleeding. Even if a fish is not initially wounded, delayed mortality can occur due to the cumulative effects of numerous sub-lethal stressors. Sub-lethal stressors may include:

prolonged exercise by fighting fish for long periods, depleting energy stores and creating lactic acid build-up in muscles;
severe degradation of the protective mucus, or slime coat, by netting the fish with abrasive nets and failing to handle the fish with wet hands, thereby compromising the immune system;

extended air exposure incurred during hook removal, measuring, and taking pictures increasing the time for cardiac processes to return to a normal state; and,

skeletal and muscular compression and extension experienced when fish are held vertically.
The delayed effects of each potential sub-lethal stressor can be worsened by unusually warm or cool water temperatures. In addition, one or more of these primary stressors, and others not listed, can occur at the same time if anglers are not careful with fish they intend to release. The following table synthesizes some general considerations to promote survival of released fish:



Playing and Handling Fish Playing time Reduce playing time to a minimum by using appropriately rated angling gear for the size of fish targeted The length of time a fish is played is positively correlated with the amount of physiological disturbance experienced by an angled fish as well as the time required for complete physiological recovery. 
Water temperature Exercise care if angling during extreme temperatures High water temperatures is correlated with increased physiological disturbances and increased probability of post-release mortality. *Air exposure during extreme cold can cause tissue damage to the gills and eyes. *Landing nets When landing a fish with wet hands is not practical, use nets made with knotless nylon or rubber net materials Coarse, abrasive, and knotted net materials will remove the important slime coat that aides in protecting the fish from outside infections. 
Venting deep caught fish Do not vent the swim bladder of caught fish Consensus among studies suggests that venting can actually decrease survival of fish captured from deep water. Further, angling fish from deep water can have adverse physiological effects, decreasing the likelihood of post-release survival, and should generally be avoided. 
Holding a caught fish Wet hands first and hold the fish horizontally, using a jaw gripping device that can swivel 360° when handling large sport fish Wet hands minimizes the amount of slime coat removed and a horizontal hold reduces the risk of damage to internal organs and skeletal structures. 
Air exposure Minimize air exposure by having release tools, fishing gear, and camera organized and readily accessible *The duration of air exposure is positively related to the length of time required for a fish to physiologically recover and to the likelihood of post-release mortality*


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Now that we've covered the basics of preserving your catch for the dinner table, lets look at the proper etiquette for releasing fish. A recent study done at Queens University in Ontario, Canada which looked at physiological effects of brief air exposure in exhaustively exercised (played out) rainbow trout (oncorhynchus mykiss), is very revealing and educational toward showing just how precarious and detrimental, improper catch and releasing fishing can be. I will be the first to say that even as a professional fishing guide and well accomplished recreational sportfisherman, I did not know all the facts when it comes to releasing the quarry of my angling efforts. 

I will attempt to share with you the most scientifically substantiated information I have seen on catch and release methods. The study looked at survival rates of played out rainbow trout that were also exposed to air for 60 seconds, 30 seconds, and 0 seconds. Additionally, the survival rates on non-exercised rainbow trout were used as a control for the study. Get ready, the results are surprising.

*As you'd expect, the control group had a 100% survival rate. The rainbow trout that were exhaustively exercised and not exposed to air survived at an 88% rate. However, the rate of survival for fish exposed to air for 30 seconds was only 62%, and those that were held out of the water for 60 seconds had a mere 28% chance of living to fight another day. The researchers attributed the higher mortality among fish exposed to air to a significant reduction of oxygen content in the fish's blood.*If these statistics leave you wondering or unconvinced, consider the following analogy: Holding a fish out of the water for 60 seconds or even 30 seconds would be like a human running full speed for a half an hour and then immediately being submerged in water for up to one full minute. Many of us would not fare very well under those conditions and if we did survive, we'd surely carry some ill effects, some possibly permanent.

This study will change the pace of my Kodak moment and expedite the time it takes me to put my catch back into the water. Ideally, keeping the fish submerged in the water while you take pictures will help tremendously toward making sure the fish doesn't eventually go belly up.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Did you know that internet research (which means it MUST be true!) says that sunlight reflects off of our steelhead floats, which in turn radiates heat into the atmosphere and actually increases global warming?!? We should all be ashamed of ourselves for destroying this planet as well as the population of fish that we stock in the rivers....


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, thank you for the education....I never knew the mortality rate was soooo high. Using that logic, and the same internet reseasrch, is it safe to assume the following (?):

(taken from the DNR research website): *An estimated total of 139,769 steelhead were captured during the 2008-2009 survey period. Most of these fish, an estimated 124,286 steelhead, were released by anglers (89%); none of these estimates included recently-stocked, sub-legal-sized steelhead.*

Given the worst case scenario, (which it appears most anglers who post a nice pic of their catch are guilty of) should I not see appx 72% of those many released steelhead (or approximately 89,000 steelhead during a season) laying on the bottom of the stream, or washed up somewhere? To be honest, about the only dead or dying steelhead I run across are right after ice-out, or very late in the spring season as water temps warm.....either way, if I see more than a dozen fish during a season that would be considered a lot, and that still doesn't take into account if they were truly caught and subsqeuently released. 

The kid had a good day on the river, shared his experience with a nice report, and even included a few pics. Keep the good reports coming, Phineous.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Phineous,

No need to mind the trolls. Especially someone blabbing about how you choose to release your fish. With all good intentions, and in hopes of the fish surviving.

Mkormos23 saying back in 2007 in the steelhead forum and i quote:



mkormos23 said:


> Take your fingers and rip out the gills or you can cut it's thoat.
> 
> Matt


What he says now seems kind of funny that he cares so much about the survivability of a steelhead. 

Blablabla....

Keep on fishing and sharing your experiences. Trolls will get bored after a while here.

-KSU


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Those are some nice fish Phin!! Sweet buck for sure!

That being said, i probably should just start figuring every fish i fight for longer than a minute or two in the winters is bout to die from exhaustion... i'll keep my limit everyday... That'll lower mortality rates  

I agree 100% with Golden1...

RRR


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

*Recent Steelhead Stocking Information provided by O.D.N.R.*

The Rocky, Chagrin and Grand rivers are scheduled to receive over 90,000 fish each. Conneaut Creek is scheduled to receive 75,000 fish from Ohio and 75,000 fish from the Pennsylvania Fish & Boat Commission. The Vermilion River is scheduled to receive 55,000 steelhead. *Total targeted annual stocking numbers projected from Ohio hatcheries will remain at 400,000 steelhead*; there are no current plans to deviate from this target. All steelhead for Ohio's program are raised at the Division of Wildlife's Castalia State Fish Hatchery. The second table serves as a rough guide to steelhead size and weight for the age of the fish


You wanna start a fight over one fish? I'm gonna say the fish was released and swam away unharmed, BUT if it did die the State will replace it with 400,000 more next year.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

KSU Flash, if all the other responses didn't get through to this dude, maybe his own words will. That is too funny that you came up with that. 
Everyone have a Merry Christmas, and tomorrow rsm and I will be gentle with the fish we catch, he is bringing the defibrillator and we will use soft dull hooks so we don't hurt the fish. I can't believe we haven't seen that picture of the dead horse being beaten yet.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

mkormos23 said:


> Now that we've covered the basics of preserving your catch for the dinner table, lets look at the proper etiquette for releasing fish. A recent study done at Queens University in Ontario, Canada which looked at physiological effects of brief air exposure in exhaustively exercised (played out) rainbow trout (oncorhynchus mykiss), is very revealing and educational toward showing j


With all due respect, without knowing how the study was conducted (numbers, water temperature, air temperature, diet, location, (pen raised vs. wild?), you cannot make any assumptions about steelhead-based on their results. Neither can you extrapolate these to steelhead. Sure, it is the same species but, not the same fish. Most likely we have a different subspecies than the one they were investigating. But we would need to see the journal article.

BTW, how about posting the url or journal reference for us to read? Thank you.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

So now that the world is going to end, did anybody else get out and catch some steel??? That is what I would like to know. Just ignore the morons. Let's hear some reports about catching fish!!


----------



## D42ON (Nov 21, 2010)

Phineous nice catch. Seeing that pic pumps me up to go out this weekend. 
How much open water were you in and how long were you able to drift before hitting the ice? one more thing do you remeber what the hook size was you were using?


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Awesome catch. Can't believe there is open water to be found and props to you for posting your catch. 

I don't think bashing someone for the way they handled fish is the way to go but if I can learn something on how to better, safely handle fish I am all for that. As Riverdoc said even though something was published it doesn't prove anything. I googled "The rainbow trout that were exhaustively exercise and not exposed to air survived at an 88% rate. However, the rate of survival for fish exposed to air for 30 seconds was only 62%" and I think I was able to find an alaskan guide website where the info came from. They make some pretty broad assumptions in my opinion. I was also able to find what I believe was a publication of the original article by Ferguson in 1992, http://www.cnr.uidaho.edu/fish511/Readings/Ferguson and Tufts 1992.pdf, for all interested. It is an interesting article. 

Some things I took from it. The trout were pen raised. Water temp was 15deg C (59 F not winter conditions). Authors state that surgical procedure to measure blood levels may impact results however does support further research. 
Various blood levels of pH and O2 concentration were similar between air exposed and exercised only while survival rates were different. The authors gave 2 proposed explanations that could not be differentiated based on thier results and suggest future research. Fish were chased in pen for 10min until they no longer responded to chasing. If nothing else read the discussion not a bad conclusion of findings. Hopefully others could better critique methodlogy/stats as I am not familiar with wildlife research. 

As others have said it is obvious that decreased fight time and minimized air exposure is important. You can't conclude that 88% of steelhead die if they are exposed to air for >60sec based on the results of this study alone.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Thanks KSU Flash. 

D42ON, I was on the east side(if you can see where I live it's no secret what river I was in). Other than shelf ice and a little ice on the slower moving water on the edges, this section was not frozen. There was a steady flow of ice and slush on the far side, but I had a good 100 yards to my left and right and 20 yards across. I use 6 lb Berkely Vanish with a size 6 Gamakatsu Octopus hook(red). Like I said, all of them were on pink egg sacs under a float. Unfortunately, this section of the river has since frozen, so I guess we will have to find another sweet spot.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

I think all steelhead photographed should be tagged to ensure they are not dying due to mishandling. 

Merry Fishmas.

C510I


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Carl.....yes that would be awesome...it would also be cool to follow them on their journey to see where they go lol.......If this is all true I don't understand why we are not seeing dead fish EVERYWHERE!!??? I do believe some of it TO A CERTAIN EXTENT...there would be dead fish everywhere if it was true..........s.f.


----------

